# Is this is a Flightliner or Spaceliner-I'm confused



## partsguy (May 10, 2009)

I thought this was a Flightliner, but I have found some Spaceliners with the same chaingaurd. But I'm in a rut. I can't even find out if it's the J.C. Higgins version or the Sears version. I have not started actually digging into the restoration yet because I want to find out what it is and find the missing parts first. I know its missing the fenders, most of the rack, and the tank, But I'm not sure if its missing anything else or has anything thats incorrect for this bike. I can't find a serial number chart. Below is a pic of the bike (and yes, it was repainted once or twice. It was originally a green or aqua color





Please help the best you can, I know many of you have much more experience than a 15yr. old kid.


----------



## halfatruck (May 11, 2009)

I believe what you have is a Flightliner (JC Higgins) I've attached a picture of one I've got. The pictured bike is marked Sears on the seattube, and JC Higgins on the tank. I'm probably going to be selling the bike in the near future.
Thanks


----------



## Randy J. (May 16, 2009)

If it's any help, here's a picture of a Spaceliner I bought last year to restore.  It is also missing the tank.  I wasn't sure about this one, either.  But when I took a small piece of fine steel wool saturated with WD-40 and gently rubbed the house paint off the chain guard the lettering appeared.  - Randy


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2009)

Just curious, are my handlebers correct? I have yet to see a Flight or Spaceliner with ones like mine. Same for the seat.


----------



## Randy J. (May 18, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Just curious, are my handlebers correct? I have yet to see a Flight or Spaceliner with ones like mine. Same for the seat.




It's possible, but I have to agree that I've never seen any exactly like those on a J.C. Higgins.  Some of the experts here on the forum should know for sure.  As much as we love these great old vintage bicycles today,  during the years when they were not yet old enough to be considered a classic but too old to be 'cool', as far as younger people were concerned, they were all too often "retrofitted" with more up-to-date handlebars, seats, pedals, etc.    - Randy


----------



## ccr (May 19, 2009)

ive only seen "spaceliners" with that style frame, youve got the later style frame that takes the "7"ish, boomerang shaped tank and iv only seen them labeled as spaceliners when they have that tank. just my experience though, take it for what its worth.


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2009)

ccr said:


> ive only seen "spaceliners" with that style frame, youve got the later style frame that takes the "7"ish, boomerang shaped tank and iv only seen them labeled as spaceliners when they have that tank. just my experience though, take it for what its worth.




How can you tell? How does the frame differ from Flightliner to Spaceliner? Are the racks different?


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2009)

Also, all traces of the lettering on the chaingaurd are gone.


----------



## Randy J. (May 19, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> How does the frame differ from Flightliner to Spaceliner? Are the racks different?



I also have a '62 Flightliner. Other than color, the only difference I've noticed in the racks is that the Spaceliner doesn't have the two small reflectors on the back.  ...not to say they may not have been there originally, but there are no holes for them on the Spaceliner rack.  I don't think they would been 'stick-on' from the factory back then.  - Randy


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2009)

I believe the ladies' Flightliner and Spaceliner, as well as the Murray, Western Flyer, etc.(models built by Murray) in the 60s all used the same frame. The tanks are different, and there were a couple different chainguards used.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I have found a rack for it. It has the two holes in the back. The guy wants $15.00 for it. Is it worth it?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2009)

Sure, it beats those $20 ones on ebay, then another $15 (at least) for shipping!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 3, 2009)

I just thought I would let you guys know, there is a Flightliner on eBay with, not reflectors, but a light built into the rack. Is this normal?


----------



## ccr (Nov 3, 2009)

it seems every couple years the lights and chainguards and tanks and lenses and lettering changed on the "liners" and clones. ive got a flightliner with 2 small rocket shaped reflectors on the rear, ive also seen them with a round strobe light and a rectangular taillight too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2009)

Usually the lights were reserved for the top-line models. There were a few variations on the reflectors too.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2009)

So this is an odd one. Here is the link for the auction:

Suspicious? Doesn't even look like the right chaingaurd. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Cruiser...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518de460a7

Here is a close-up of the rack:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=350272905383


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 5, 2009)

*spaceliner/flightliner*

I have that rack in red and the same light(which works!) with the lenses available as well as some near nos parts for spaceliner/flightliner. Mostly for 26 inch not 24. I have the spaceliner chainguard and a killer pair of boys nos wald pedals as well.  If you are interested , let me know  I will email pics.  Thanks, Jay Z


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 6, 2009)

"So this is an odd one. Here is the link for the auction:

Suspicious? Doesn't even look like the right chaingaurd."       That one's original, I have most of one in the basement, was the same color originally too. ...Ok, I checked the book (since I found where I left it!) and the 58-9 Flightliner and 58-60 Sportflite, apparently was the deluxe model. The 60 Fligthliner has the usual smooth guard, and the sportflite was discontinued for 61.


----------



## drabe (Nov 6, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> I thought this was a Flightliner, but I have found some Spaceliners with the same chaingaurd. But I'm in a rut. I can't even find out if it's the J.C. Higgins version or the Sears version. I have not started actually digging into the restoration yet because I want to find out what it is and find the missing parts first. I know its missing the fenders, most of the rack, and the tank, But I'm not sure if its missing anything else or has anything thats incorrect for this bike. I can't find a serial number chart. Below is a pic of the bike (and yes, it was repainted once or twice. It was originally a green or aqua color
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's a Western Flyer 'Cosmic Flyer' I just picked up has some similar details;





I'll have to take some pics of my wife's Flightliner and post them later.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang! That is one cool ride!


----------



## drabe (Nov 9, 2009)

*Wife's Flightliner*

This is the wife's Flightliner, I got it for free for cleaning out a neighbors garage. 
Believe it or not the wife actually rides it (of course I went thru all the bearings, etc...).


----------

